# Broken King :-(



## bestT

I broke the drive side chainstay dropout on my circa 2004 King this week. It had been creaking for the past month or so, but I thought it was maybe the BB needing service/replacement...
I had to call for a ride, since the bike became unrideable.

I sent photos to DeRosa and Cristiano said to send them the frame and they can fix it, but is that what I want to do??

Maybe time for a new King 3??


----------



## velodog

Send it off to be repaired and get a new one!


----------



## bestT

*now you're talking...*

what a great idea!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi bestT

Sorry to see your baby King has broken. How many miles had you done on the frame, before the breakage?


----------



## smokva

So, another King broken at chainstay. Owner of my LBS has broken 3 King frames, and I think they all broke at right chainstays.
Few years back, when I wrote at derosanews forums that their King is nothing special, notorious for cracking and that it has some design flaw at the chainstays, I was almoast banned and E-mailed by admin "to keep it friendly".
I don't know...maybe it is coincidence and I was overreacting, but as we here say "where is a smoke, there is a fire too".
I would never get myself any incarnation of original King (includes King, Cinquanta, King Xlight, Prototype 1d and Protos) for everyday ride. Although some of them I would love to have as 2nd bike that will clean hang on the wall.


----------



## bestT

Merakman
Not sure on the miles, computer says 11,900, but I know I replaced the battery at least once... I don't keep track of miles the way I used to when I raced


----------



## bestT

smokva
I have to disagree, I love my King and I think it is very special. And since it is my bike, that's all that really matters.
I have had 4 DeRosas (2 steel, a Planet, and the King). I got my first one in 1983, I can still remember seeing it in the shop window. 
Are they perfect, no. Is any bike perfect? 
I have a titanium Dean that will last forever, but I don't ride it anymore. My attention span for a bike is usually 4-5 years, which is much longer than most of my friends who are still racing. So I am disappointed that it broke, but I am actively shopping for another DeRosa. Maybe I'll get this one fixed and use it as a rainy day bike. Maybe it will sit in my garage with all my other bikes I never get around to selling. Who knows?


----------



## smokva

bestT said:


> smokva
> I have to disagree, I love my King and I think it is very special. And since it is my bike, that's all that really matters.
> I have had 4 DeRosas (2 steel, a Planet, and the King). I got my first one in 1983, I can still remember seeing it in the shop window.
> Are they perfect, no. Is any bike perfect?
> I have a titanium Dean that will last forever, but I don't ride it anymore. My attention span for a bike is usually 4-5 years, which is much longer than most of my friends who are still racing. So I am disappointed that it broke, but I am actively shopping for another DeRosa. Maybe I'll get this one fixed and use it as a rainy day bike. Maybe it will sit in my garage with all my other bikes I never get around to selling. Who knows?


Hey, don't get me wrong...I'm passioned about De Rosas maybe even more than you. I wouldn't consider buying anything else, but when a guy that i know has a failure on 3 King frames than yes, i ask questions.
Well...that design is out of their lineup anyway.

And BTW...I have just made a contact to an italian bike shop about ordering Neo Pro


----------



## bestT

What shop did you contact? Comobike? I sent them an email yesterday. They have great prices on new DeRosas. 
What makes you want the Neo Pro? I was thinking about a King 3, but also like the Idol...
I'm not very familiar with the Neo Pro.


----------



## smokva

Yes, i contacted Comobike and they responded next morning. It seems like a good service.
And I want Neo Pro because I like classic lugged frames without extended seat tube. I'm so glad they put that frame this year in their lineup. I don't race so it is much important to have a bike that will be comfortable all day than one which will save me few seconds on time trial  Also IMHO it looks amazing in matt black and that's all that really matters, as you would say :thumbsup:


----------



## bestT

Wow, smokva, that is beautiful!!! My favorite color scheme too.
I got an email back from Comobike this morning, shipping seems a little high ($220), but it's still over $1000 USD savings over the best price I could get in the US. And that includes a replacement credit from the distributor!
When are you buying?


----------



## smokva

When am I buying? 
I still have to see what price my local LBS can give on that frame and I have to consider once again how much is "I need" and how much is "I want".
Also I'll try to check somehow how stiff it is, at my 190 cm and 100 kg I need frame to be stiff enough.
To answer your question...during next week I'll probably place the order.


----------



## bestT

Now I am starting to wonder if the King 3 or the Idol or even the Neo Pro is a better choice? I am a big rider also, same size as you, smokva, and an ex track racer, I really don't want to break any more bikes...


----------



## smokva

I think decision should be made between King 3 and Neo Pro.
King 3 is better choice if you train 2 hours per day and don't do long rides. If weekend rides of 150+ km are not unusual than I think Neo Pro is the one to have. I really want a bike that will be comfortable for 5 hours of riding even if I have to sacrifice something on the performance side. I will not be riding time trials so 0,5% gain that would King 3 give me over Neo Pro is of no interest to me. Also I think that today frames are all stiff enough...carbon is no new technology any more and building carbon frames is demisitified for some time.
Basically what I care about are comfort, looks and stiffness. Neo Pro is obvious winner in looks for me, should be the most comfortable one and stiff enough. That's how I see it, Neo Pro is obvious choice between De Rosa carbon frames to me.
But I do have other dilema...Neo Pro or Titanio XS.


----------



## ico

smokva said:


> When am I buying?
> I still have to see what price my local LBS can give on that frame and I have to consider once again how much is "I need" and how much is "I want".
> Also I'll try to check somehow how stiff it is, at my 190 cm and 100 kg I need frame to be stiff enough.
> To answer your question...during next week I'll probably place the order.


mnogo lepo  how much kuna gosn. Smokva?

here is my new toy:

http://picasaweb.google.com/i.milun/Colnago#5286966507876338626

I ordred it in custom size, maybe you should ask in factory to make a custom size neo primo. I think they will do it.


----------



## smokva

ico said:


> mnogo lepo  how much kuna gosn. Smokva?
> 
> here is my new toy:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/i.milun/Colnago#5286966507876338626
> 
> I ordred it in custom size, maybe you should ask in factory to make a custom size neo primo. I think they will do it.


Frame will be around 2000 euro (tax not included).
I was thinking about custom, but when I saw geometry chart I realized that regular 60 is just what I want and that there is no need for custom geometry.
That EPS is not bad, but that first 585 that you had is still best looking bike you ever had IMHO.


----------



## MarcoL

*De Rosa King X Light*

What do you think of this? any Idea? I have sent an e mail to De Rosa, asking for help, this beauty has almost no use, and maybe 500 kms only, LBS says no warranty because is 3.5 years old.

Saludos


----------



## MERAKMAN

Thats heart breaking dude. What did De Rosa say? I guess its hard to tell whether the crack is in cosmetic carbon outer layer, or all the way through the tube? They should really replace the tube FOC as its done so little mileage. It would be awful to just throw it away.


----------



## smokva

It looks like a crack is developing around joint between lug and a tube. Straight shape of it could suggest there is some play in that joint causing the paint to crack.
It doesn't look good if you ask me, but again I'm pessimistic by default on this frame.
Even if it's nothing I would recommend you not to risk your life on it, you have only one.


----------



## MarcoL

MERAKMAN said:


> Thats heart breaking dude. What did De Rosa say? I guess its hard to tell whether the crack is in cosmetic carbon outer layer, or all the way through the tube? They should really replace the tube FOC as its done so little mileage. It would be awful to just throw it away.


I have sent an e-mail to De Rosa describing the damage, they asked for pictures, I am waiting for the response from the factory, this is IMO a manufacture error, and no I am not using the bike since I noted this.

and this in not a cosmetic carbon damage is the separation between the tube and the lug I think.


----------



## MarcoL

smokva said:


> It looks like a crack is developing around joint between lug and a tube. Straight shape of it could suggest there is some play in that joint causing the paint to crack.
> 
> 
> Exactly!!!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Bugger! Have you heard from De Rosa yet?


----------



## MarcoL

MERAKMAN said:


> Bugger! Have you heard from De Rosa yet?


Crsitiano send me an e mail today:

_Dear User , this frame is broken is possible to repainted but I think is not convenience .
Regards
Cristiano_

    :cryin: :mad2: 

Maybe is time to get a Kent Ericksen or a Colnago any way I keep my old tarmac as a daily use bike, If no solution from the factory I would never buy a De Rosa again, and maybe send the frame to Calfee


----------



## MERAKMAN

MarcoL said:


> Crsitiano send me an e mail today:
> 
> _Dear User , this frame is broken is possible to repainted but I think is not convenience .
> Regards
> Cristiano_
> 
> :cryin: :mad2:
> 
> Maybe is time to get a Kent Ericksen or a Colnago any way I keep my old tarmac as a daily use bike, If no solution from the factory I would never buy a De Rosa again, and maybe send the frame to Calfee


Hmmm! What does he mean by that? Try again and ask whether a repair is possible, highlighting the REPAIR bit...Its the dropout thats broken right, so it should be possible to replace it I would have thought?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Hmmm! What does he mean by that? Try again and ask whether a repair is possible, highlighting the REPAIR bit...Its the dropout thats broken right, so it should be possible to replace it I would have thought?


It's a down tube, and I don't know about you but I wouldn't be calm knowing I ride on repaired carbon frame. It screams DANGER 
You don't wonna this happening to you on a fast descend: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158543


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> It's a down tube, and I don't know about you but I wouldn't be calm knowing I ride on repaired carbon frame. It screams DANGER
> You don't wonna this happening to you on a fast descend: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158543


OOPS! I was looking at the wrong King 

Well if Cristiano De Rosa is saying they can look at a repaint, I would suggest he thinks its cosmetic damage only and not structural. Then again he does say the frame is broken. They'd have to check it properly when they received it at the factory to be sure..


----------



## smokva

ico said:


> mnogo lepo  how much kuna gosn. Smokva?
> 
> here is my new toy:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/i.milun/Colnago#5286966507876338626
> 
> I ordred it in custom size, maybe you should ask in factory to make a custom size neo primo. I think they will do it.


It is not De Rosa, but your bike is "mnogo lepo" too mr. Ico :thumbsup:
I'm not crazy about Colnago 09 colors, but custom built Colnago is always something special. It's just that I saw them so much lately...I know a guy who gets new top end Colnago every 6 months....can you belive that.


----------



## MarcoL

MERAKMAN said:


> Hmmm! What does he mean by that? Try again and ask whether a repair is possible, highlighting the REPAIR bit...Its the dropout thats broken right, so it should be possible to replace it I would have thought?


factory answer!!! will send my King to italy!, so maybe they will give some warranty!


----------



## smokva

MarcoL said:


> factory answer!!! will send my King to italy!, so maybe they will give some warranty!


Lets hope you'll get new frame.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Lets hope you'll get new frame.


Yes but which frame would they give? King X light no longer made.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Yes but which frame would they give? King X light no longer made.


King 3 is logical replacement, but if it was mine I would ask if I can additionaly pay for an Titanio XS :idea:


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> King 3 is logical replacement, but if it was mine I would ask if I can additionaly pay for an Titanio XS :idea:



Hee Hee, you really love that Titanio don't u?  

Would you settle for a Ti2? I wonder what the difference in ride feel between the two?


----------



## smokva

Nope, no Ti2...only XS


----------



## MarcoL

*my king in italy!!!!*



smokva said:


> Lets hope you'll get new frame.


 Well the frame is in italy now according to FedEx, let see what does the factor says!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick

MarcoL said:


> Well the frame is in italy now according to FedEx, let see what does the factor says!!!!!!!!!


a buddy of mine just got a used De Rosa King X-light which presumably has less than 800km on it..
received the bike yesterday.
bike was in perfect condition, the Record 10s comps, everything was in superb condition.
then the unexpected..

when inspected the bike with him, found a similar cracked around the downtube portion!!
 also another crack on the headtube (bottom side, just next to the downtube, cracked right at the center)

i did warned my buddy that the De Rosa King is prone to such cracks prior to his purchase (well, i actually check on this particular forum and advice him on some risk - and i simply couldn't believe my eyes when i saw the crack on the frame!)

just wondering what causes such failures. the King is suppose to be a high-end frameset supposedly manufactured in Italy..
still baffles me..


----------



## MERAKMAN

Maverick said:


> a buddy of mine just got a used De Rosa King X-light which presumably has less than 800km on it..
> received the bike yesterday.
> bike was in perfect condition, the Record 10s comps, everything was in superb condition.
> then the unexpected..
> 
> when inspected the bike with him, found a similar cracked around the downtube portion!!
> also another crack on the headtube (bottom side, just next to the downtube, cracked right at the center)
> 
> i did warned my buddy that the De Rosa King is prone to such cracks prior to his purchase (well, i actually check on this particular forum and advice him on some risk - and i simply couldn't believe my eyes when i saw the crack on the frame!)
> 
> just wondering what causes such failures. the King is suppose to be a high-end frameset supposedly manufactured in Italy..
> still baffles me..



...is carbon, can crack. Though maybe you could contact De Rosa to ask.


----------



## Maverick

MERAKMAN said:


> ...is carbon, can crack. Though maybe you could contact De Rosa to ask.


thanks Merakman..

he has sent the bike to DeRosa for inspection.
hopefully some positive news for him.

(btw it's the exact same crack MarcoL)

cheers


----------



## MarcoL

*Good News!*

The answer from the factory: will repair and repaint at no cost, and will take a month according to De Rosa!


----------



## smokva

MarcoL said:


> The answer from the factory: will repair and repaint at no cost, and will take a month according to De Rosa!


First they have to make my Neo Pro, than they can start repairing your friend's King


----------



## Maverick

smokva said:


> First they have to make my Neo Pro, than they can start repairing your friend's King


no problem..
he can wait! 

cheers!


----------



## MERAKMAN

MarcoL said:


> The answer from the factory: will repair and repaint at no cost, and will take a month according to De Rosa!


Hi Thats good news! Well done De Rosa too!


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Thats good news! Well done De Rosa too!


Today with internet, forums and everything bad and good word is spread instantaneous so this is better advertisment than article in some popular cycling magazine.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I have a DeRosa Nuovo Classico. Far and away the best / most favorite bike I've ever owned. It's steel (Columbus SLX). I really don't want to start any controversy here. I bought my Classico new in 1994, & it's still a wonderful bike. My fellow riders are always asking me when I'm going to upgrade to a carbon frame. I'm still not too sure it's an upgrade.


----------



## MarcoL

smokva said:


> Today with internet, forums and everything bad and good word is spread instantaneous so this is better advertisment than article in some popular cycling magazine.


I am very sure of that!! Now I am happy to know that I will have that King x-L back home, I really loved the way it rides (before the crack)...


----------



## smokva

Mr. Versatile said:


> I have a DeRosa Nuovo Classico. Far and away the best / most favorite bike I've ever owned. It's steel (Columbus SLX). I really don't want to start any controversy here. I bought my Classico new in 1994, & it's still a wonderful bike. My fellow riders are always asking me when I'm going to upgrade to a carbon frame. I'm still not too sure it's an upgrade.


It doesn't have to be carbon, you can upgrade with De Rosa Titanio


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Today with internet, forums and everything bad and good word is spread instantaneous so this is better advertisment than article in some popular cycling magazine.


Agreed. Do you think 'they' are aware of this?


----------



## MERAKMAN

MarcoL said:


> I am very sure of that!! Now I am happy to know that I will have that King x-L back home, I really loved the way it rides (before the crack)...


..and how does the King X Light ride? Not ridden mine...


----------



## MarcoL

*King back!!!*

My king x l is returning home today !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MERAKMAN

MarcoL said:


> My king x l is returning home today !!!!:thumbsup:


Congrats!  Please post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Agreed. Do you think 'they' are aware of this?


Hmm...not that sure, hope they are. I think they still have small family business in their heads (which is not bad at all) and not global bike factory that should take big care of this aspect too.


----------



## MarcoL

*Is back!!!*

Is back!!! pictures soon....


----------



## MarcoL

*the King is back!!!*

Hola A todos!!!

this is my king, I do not know if they repaired or it is another king, but for sure is very nice, the fork is new because the length is different (Have to cut), here is my bike with an upgrade (ultratorque ct and the carbon clinchers)

Ahhhh!!! thanks De Rosa!!!


----------



## mriddle

*awesome!*

Way to go De Rosa!
Looks great, and a new fork?
Love the wheels.
Enjoy.


----------



## smokva

MarcoL said:


> Hola A todos!!!
> 
> this is my king, I do not know if they repaired or it is another king, but for sure is very nice, the fork is new because the length is different (Have to cut), here is my bike with an upgrade (ultratorque ct and the carbon clinchers)
> 
> Ahhhh!!! thanks De Rosa!!!


Don't you know the serial number of the frame you sent?


----------



## MarcoL

smokva said:


> Don't you know the serial number of the frame you sent?


Hola Smokva:
yes I did, but the work is done in a way that I could doubt if is really the same frame.


----------



## smokva

MarcoL said:


> Hola Smokva:
> yes I did, but the work is done in a way that I could doubt if is really the same frame.


Well if the serial is the same than it is probably repaired and repainted, but why would they send you new fork is beyond me 
Anyway...this is the example of good customer care. And they repaired your King before making me new Neo Pro :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcoL

smokva said:


> Well if the serial is the same than it is probably repaired and repainted, but why would they send you new fork is beyond me
> Anyway...this is the example of good customer care. And they repaired your King before making me new Neo Pro :thumbsup


yep...very good!


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> Well if the serial is the same than it is probably repaired and repainted, but why would they send you new fork is beyond me
> Anyway...this is the example of good customer care. And they repaired your King before making me new Neo Pro :thumbsup:


Ante, are you having custom geometry for your Neo Pro?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Ante, are you having custom geometry for your Neo Pro?


No. I thought about it and differences between what I wanted and regular 60 were so small that there was no need for it.
I wanted 5mm shorter top tube and 10 mm longer head tube...no big deal.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> No. I thought about it and differences between what I wanted and regular 60 were so small that there was no need for it.
> I wanted 5mm shorter top tube and 10 mm longer head tube...no big deal.


Good. Could I ask you how you first were measured for a bike frame? Do you know the Bio Racer form of measuring? If you do, do you think its an accurate method? Thanks.


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Good. Could I ask you how you first were measured for a bike frame? Do you know the Bio Racer form of measuring? If you do, do you think its an accurate method? Thanks.


No, I wasn't measured by anyone. I concluded what I want from what I have and fit on my old bike. I believe I know the best what works for me and what doesn't.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> No, I wasn't measured by anyone. I concluded what I want from what I have and fit on my old bike. I believe I know the best what works for me and what doesn't.



So how did you come to getting the correct size of your original old De Rosa?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> So how did you come to getting the correct size of your original old De Rosa?


It is not good size for me...too small. It was my first road bike and I didn't know what I was buying, and is on the low limit of what can I ride...if it was any smaller I wouldn't be ably to fit.
New frame will be 3 sizes bigger...60 while old is 57.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> It is not good size for me...too small. It was my first road bike and I didn't know what I was buying, and is on the low limit of what can I ride...if it was any smaller I wouldn't be ably to fit.
> New frame will be 3 sizes bigger...60 while old is 57.


Sorry but how did you get measured to KNOW you need a 60cm frame?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry but how did you get measured to KNOW you need a 60cm frame?


It's not nuclear science 
I use my current bike as reference to calculate what I need.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> It's not nuclear science
> I use my current bike as reference to calculate what I need.



...and you got to your original (current) bike frames measurements by which method?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> ...and you got to your original (current) bike frames measurements by which method?


As I said...I wasn't measured by anyone, haven't consulted anyone...I think I know what I need only by looking at my current bike.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> As I said...I wasn't measured by anyone, haven't consulted anyone...I think I know what I need only by looking at my current bike.


Sorry one last time ...how did you get to know what frame size to buy for your original, current bike? Not the Neo Pro, but your current bike. Did you just guess it?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Sorry one last time ...how did you get to know what frame size to buy for your original, current bike? Not the Neo Pro, but your current bike. Did you just guess it?


My old frame is too small. I saw it in the shop and I just bought it...I knew then it would be 2-3 cm too small but bought it anyway thinking I could squeeze.
Trying other bikes, calculating on on-line fit calculators and just by thinking, even than I knew I would perfectly need something in 59-61 range...depending on manufacturer. What I was wrong is when I thought I could set size 57 to suit me.


----------



## MERAKMAN

smokva said:


> My old frame is too small. I saw it in the shop and I just bought it...I knew then it would be 2-3 cm too small but bought it anyway thinking I could squeeze.
> Trying other bikes, calculating on on-line fit calculators and just by thinking, even than I knew I would perfectly need something in 59-61 range...depending on manufacturer. What I was wrong is when I thought I could set size 57 to suit me.



Thanks, Online calculating? Have you got a link to one please?


----------



## smokva

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks, Online calculating? Have you got a link to one please?


You can find rather good fit calculator somewhere on www.wrenchscience.com. Another small calculator is on http://www2.bsn.de/Cycling/ergobike.html.
Personal AccuFit from www.billbostoncycles.com is great tool but you need to buy it or find some other way to run with it.
www.analyticcycling.com is a great site, but not primary for fitting.
There are also some books I had which fairly good describe bike fitting process.

Other useful links and good readings:
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/BikeFit/index.cfm
http://www.tiemeyercycles.com/fit.htm
http://www.cyclemetrics.com/Pages/Docs/6-BikeFitting/Basics/bikefitbasics.htm
http://www.cyclemetrics.com/Pages/Docs/6-BikeFitting/LemondSystem/inseamtable.htm
http://www.cyclemetrics.com/Pages/Docs/6-BikeFitting/LemondSystem/fit_formulas.htm
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm
http://www2.bsn.de/Cycling/articles/kops.html
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-sizing.html
http://www.spectrum-cycles.com/61.htm


----------



## bestT

*off to italy....*



bestT said:


> I broke the drive side chainstay dropout on my circa 2004 King this week. It had been creaking for the past month or so, but I thought it was maybe the BB needing service/replacement...
> I had to call for a ride, since the bike became unrideable.
> 
> I sent photos to DeRosa and Cristiano said to send them the frame and they can fix it, but is that what I want to do??
> 
> Maybe time for a new King 3??


I finally sent my broken King off to DeRosa for repair... the same day I ordered a new King 3. So maybe soon I'll have two Kings - one for Saturday and one for Sunday???


----------



## MERAKMAN

The best of both worlds. Please let us know how they compare ride wise. Which King 3 did you go for?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Is there much of a price difference between the RS and standard King 3? Also which colour did you go for and is it a 2010 model?


----------



## bestT

*King 3*

Not the RS... although Trey from Trialtir (the US distributor) tried to convince me that the RS was both lighter and stronger, I went with the regular King 3.


----------



## bestT

*price difference...*

looks about $800-900 retail...
I got 2010 nero-rosso (black-red)

goes with my club kit...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Nice, hope you enjoy!


----------



## bestT

*email from De Rosa...*

Roberta told me my repaired King is two weeks away... 100 euros for the repair... come home to me...


----------



## csteenbe

I to have a cracked frame of a De Rosa King XLight hanging in the garage, the crack is like the one MarcoL has showed. 

I still wonder to repair the frame, however the crack is not that severe as the one of MarcoL.

Any suggestions are welcome, I love the frame and even more than my Parlee Z4:blush2:


----------



## bestT

*email cristiano or roberta*

at derosa. my repairs are nearly complete, can't wait to get my baby back...


----------



## csteenbe

How bad was your damage and did you have still have garantuee?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## fabsroman

ico said:


> mnogo lepo  how much kuna gosn. Smokva?
> 
> here is my new toy:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/i.milun/Colnago#5286966507876338626
> 
> I ordred it in custom size, maybe you should ask in factory to make a custom size neo primo. I think they will do it.


I hate the yellow/gold in that Colnago EPS. If it wasn't for the yellow/gold I would like that paint scheme.

That Neo Pro in matte with red accents looks awesome, and the Bora wheels really go with the scheme.


----------



## bestT

there are photos of my bike on the first post of this thread. the dropout cracked. the bike was out of warranty, they charged me 100 euros to repair.


----------



## csteenbe

Missed that part, btw send them a mail with pictures. So let's wait what they can do for me.


----------



## csteenbe

bestT said:


> at derosa. my repairs are nearly complete, can't wait to get my baby back...


Send them a mail 1 week ago.....nothing :idea: 

used @derosanews.com, is that :thumbsup: 

Thanks.


----------



## bestT

*contacts...*



csteenbe said:


> Send them a mail 1 week ago.....nothing :idea:
> 
> used @derosanews.com, is that :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks.


My contacts are 
Roberta: [email protected]
Cristiano: [email protected]


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Are you kidding?*



Maverick said:


> the King is suppose to be a high-end frameset supposedly manufactured in Italy..
> still baffles me..


If that gives you confidence you are seriously delusional. Wilier has been making their top end (Le Roi and Cento) framesets in Taiwan for a while and haven't had problems like this. 
The Asians are experts in composites, much more so IMO than the Italians.


----------



## fabsroman

QQUIKM3 said:


> If that gives you confidence you are seriously delusional. Wilier has been making their top end (Le Roi and Cento) framesets in Taiwan for a while and haven't had problems like this.
> The Asians are experts in composites, much more so IMO than the Italians.


I guess when you buy a made in Taiwan Willier, you have to think this way. You should have gone with a Giant.


----------



## csteenbe

@bestT, thanks will try again.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*What's the diff?*



fabsroman said:


> I guess when you buy a made in Taiwan Willier, you have to think this way. You should have gone with a Giant.


It's not thinking, it's a fact. I'd sold a 2006 Colnago C50 to buy my '09 Wilier Le Roi, as it's construction and attention to detail were obvious to me.


----------



## csteenbe

I already have response from Roberta, my pictures were not clear enough however the description of the damage was enough!

I will send it tommorrow they will have at the end of this week!

I am very positive surprised of De Rosa


----------



## csteenbe

I have some great news, the damage was not structural but just the paint  Will be resprayed and that is it 

King is back!

What todo with my Parlee now ;-)

Also thanks to bestT and this post otherwise it is was still hanging in the garage!

Contact with De Rosa is very well because I heard some other stories, but again very well customer care of De Rosa!


----------



## MERAKMAN

Great news and like getting a new bike all over again! Could you post some pics when you get your baby back?


----------



## bestT

*i'm still waiting...*

for my king repair to complete, and for the new king 3 i ordered 10 weeks ago...
seems like there are some production issues at the derosa factory right now.
roberta says "sorry but we are in terrible late..I do the urgency again" 
whatever that means...


----------



## csteenbe

@bestT, difficult but have patient you will have 2 of the nicest bikes of the world!


----------



## MERAKMAN

bestT said:


> for my king repair to complete, and for the new king 3 i ordered 10 weeks ago...
> seems like there are some production issues at the derosa factory right now.
> roberta says "sorry but we are in terrible late..I do the urgency again"
> whatever that means...


Translation 'we are in the s##t working our a##es off and will do yours urgently'.
Hope thats right?


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> @bestT, difficult but have patient you will have 2 of the nicest bikes of the world!


Best of the best dude, no question, no pun intented!


----------



## bestT

*yeah...*

i hope that's what she means...
i have this reoccurring nightmare that some key parts have been hijacked by somali pirates...


----------



## MERAKMAN

..the buggers, pirates, wot next!? Am sure you'll get it soon an' good.


----------



## smokva

It's not unusual to wait 3 or 4 months for De Rosa frame


----------



## bestT

*i understand...*

but I was led to believe the frame was in stock... the delay has brought my anticipation to a fever pitch!!! I have collected all the pieces to create my dream bike, and now I sit here and fondle them...


----------



## csteenbe

csteenbe said:


> I have some great news, the damage was not structural but just the paint  Will be resprayed and that is it
> 
> King is back!
> 
> What todo with my Parlee now ;-)
> 
> Also thanks to bestT and this post otherwise it is was still hanging in the garage!
> 
> Contact with De Rosa is very well because I heard some other stories, but again very well customer care of De Rosa!


:cryin: Got a mail today, they were preparing the frame for the respraying job and found structural damage to the frame what is not repairable. :cryin: 

 However they have proposed me a new frame without anything to pay :thumbsup: 

But the color what I will get is white????? I never knew there are King Xlight frames in the color white, anyone?

But again very nice customer care of De Rosa a big :thumbsup: 

To be continued.


----------



## bestT

Roberta told me me my repaired King will ship tomorrow. Oh happy day! But the shipping costs more than the repair! I just want it back now...
Still no word on the new King 3 I ordered 12 weeks ago...


----------



## csteenbe

So frame of my new King X-Light will be sent of next week:thumbsup: 

However the color will be white.......has anyone seen this color for a King X-Light, white?


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> So frame of my new King X-Light will be sent of next week:thumbsup:
> 
> However the color will be white.......has anyone seen this color for a King X-Light, white?


I've seen it in white. There was a chap on here that had his King custom painted in white, looked darn sexy too! More to the point how come they have a new King Xlight in stock? Hasn't that frame been out of production for nearly 3 years now?


----------



## csteenbe

The white is a left over stock frame, so they offered me this frame. But a white king xlight was not a standard color or is it?


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> The white is a left over stock frame, so they offered me this frame. But a white king xlight was not a standard color or is it?


No an all white King XLight or standard King was never offered, it would be a custom painted frame. Have you seen a picture of it yet?


----------



## csteenbe

No I did not see a picture, nevertheless we will see what it will be ;-)

Thought so white is not a standard colour, will be custom painted.


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> No I did not see a picture, nevertheless we will see what it will be ;-)
> 
> Thought so white is not a standard colour, will be custom painted.


As I say, I've seen a King in all white, looks sexy!


----------



## csteenbe

I never had a "Sexy" bike so will be surprised.

The King what I had was more of the stealth looking type, so black. Now I will get a white ,so totally the opposite


----------



## bestT

*tired of waiting...*



bestT said:


> Roberta told me me my repaired King will ship tomorrow. Oh happy day! But the shipping costs more than the repair! I just want it back now...
> Still no word on the new King 3 I ordered 12 weeks ago...


My repaired King will be in transit this week, and my new King 3 is somewhere in the De Rosa factory, so I decided to build up my 1988 De Rosa SLX to get some Italian cycling in this weekend. Its a mash up of parts, old C Record, old Dura Ace, just wanted to get it on the road...


----------



## MERAKMAN

Classic frame, nice!


----------



## bestT

*Merry Christmas to me...*



bestT said:


> I broke the drive side chainstay dropout on my circa 2004 King this week. It had been creaking for the past month or so, but I thought it was maybe the BB needing service/replacement...
> I had to call for a ride, since the bike became unrideable.
> 
> I sent photos to DeRosa and Cristiano said to send them the frame and they can fix it, but is that what I want to do??
> 
> Maybe time for a new King 3??


My repaired and repainted King arrived from Italy this morning. The dropouts were replaced, it got a full paint job and new graphics were applied. It is so beautiful! What a great Christmas present! It has been out of my riding stable for so long it seems like a new bike!
Now I have a project for my Christmas break.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hee hee wonderful! Pleased for you that you now have your frame back! 

Boy does it look slick! Think thats the 2003 King graphics I believe? Is she a 2003 frame, with alloy head?

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## bestT

*I went through old pictures...*

of my King and it is a 2003 (I always thought it was 2004). The graphics are slightly different than the original, on the top tube. And the headtube badge is totally new.
Can't wait to build it up...


----------



## csteenbe

Looking good BestT, mine arrived also back. The colour is not my taste.....will sent it back for a respray in my favorite colour nude carbon!


----------



## mriddle

*Looks Excellent!*

Good job for De Rosa to re-work this for you.
Merry Christmas most definitely.
Please post some photos of the build.


----------



## MERAKMAN

bestT said:


> of my King and it is a 2003 (I always thought it was 2004). The graphics are slightly different than the original, on the top tube. And the headtube badge is totally new.
> Can't wait to build it up...


Thought so. You could email De Rosa with the serial number, located on the (new?) rear dropout (think its on the drive side). They will give you the month and year it was built!


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> Looking good BestT, mine arrived also back. The colour is not my taste.....will sent it back for a respray in my favorite colour nude carbon!


What colour did it arrive in? Was it a colour you specified? Nude carbons good, is that with red accents or a different colour? Mines in Nero/Argento, grey and carbon. Was thinking of changing it, but its not been ridden yet so will wait a few years!

Happy Christmas!!


----------



## csteenbe

@merakman; yes with red accents. Will post some pictures of the current colour, finish is very well but not my taste, looks are like pinarello Dogma :-(

2010 colours of De Rosa is not my taste, the one like bestT is a De Rosa how it should be!


----------



## bestT

*new dropout details...*

The new dropout has a reinforcement plate on the back of the cut-out. Seems I'm not the only one to suffer this failure... Here are the original and repaired dropout pictures...


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> @merakman; yes with red accents. Will post some pictures of the current colour, finish is very well but not my taste, looks are like pinarello Dogma :-(
> 
> 2010 colours of De Rosa is not my taste, the one like bestT is a De Rosa how it should be!


Thanks will look forward to pics!


----------



## csteenbe

MERAKMAN said:


> Thanks will look forward to pics!


Can't get use to it.......


----------



## csteenbe

@bestT, you see at mine this is also closed, drive side and non-drive side. Again your king looks like a charm!


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> Can't get use to it.......


Wow, wow, wow an' wow! Thats the single most different King paint job I've seen. Its based on the 2005 King X Lights paint design. See link below:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/tech/2005/probikes/?id=cox_barloworld_derosa

Personally I like the design.:thumbsup: As good as the pics are, is that silver or grey, kinda hard to to determine on my computer? It looks like they've used the silver off the King 3 Silver version if so. Are you going to keep it?

NB: Looking closely at the fork, is that the original Mizuno King fork with the raised centre section, or one taken off another frame (looks like its possibly off last years Merak)?


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> @bestT, you see at mine this is also closed, drive side and non-drive side. Again your king looks like a charm!


Hi Could you kindly post some pics of the other side of the drive side dropout BestT or csreenbe please, to show the plate?


----------



## bestT

*i can't tell if i like it or not...*

what color was the one it is replacing?
i am partial to black and clear carbon frames...


----------



## csteenbe

@merakman, no it is not grey but white metallic, this looks ok.

If I am going to keep it....i really don't know because i already have à DeRosa for the wintertime and à Parlee for the summer so.....and thinking about some lightweight ventoux's to buy so selling this frame gives me some € as you understand.

Other side....I still find the design one of the most nicest to get imho better as the king3 or other bike at the market at present, of course in nude carbon style sprayed!

Time Will tell.....


----------



## csteenbe

This was my King XLight ....:-(

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/rimg0228vc4.jpg/


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> This was my King XLight ....:-(


The plot thickens! So why did De Rosa paint it in white/red/carbon when you sent it to them in nude carbon/red accents? You didn't ask for a custom repainted? Did they just get overcome with Christmas Spirit? I do like it though...its unique.


----------



## csteenbe

First of all I must not complain 

I had à accident with my King and at the lugs at the headtube there were some damages just like I have seen here at this topic....the frame was of 2006 no garantuee what so ever. So I did sent BestT helped me with that, answer of De Rosa we can repair it however couple of weeks later they said another irrepairable damage was noticed and the offered me this frame because nothing else was left, for free!!!!

Till now this frame costs me nothing with many thanks of De Rosa.

Respray will cost me 400€, so not end of the world, think I will do it stays a hell of a bike!


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> First of all I must not complain
> 
> I had à accident with my King and at the lugs at the headtube there were some damages just like I have seen here at this topic....the frame was of 2006 no garantuee what so ever. So I did sent BestT helped me with that, answer of De Rosa we can repair it however couple of weeks later they said another irrepairable damage was noticed and the offered me this frame because nothing else was left, for free!!!!
> 
> Till now this frame costs me nothing with many thanks of De Rosa.
> 
> Respray will cost me 400€, so not end of the world, think I will do it stays a hell of a bike!


I think I was loosing the plot..to the story! I would keep the frame, as it would be hard to get a new 'older model' King frame now, possibly get it resprayed or wait a few years after riding, to change the colour. Thats very good of De Rosa to change it for free. Amazing customer service.

btw the white King I had seen before on here, was all white and very different to how yours is now.


----------



## bestT

*Long live the new KING!!!*

The cycle is complete. My KING is repaired and better than new. I will take it on it's first ride of it's rebirth in the morning, I'm very excited!
Here are some pictures...


----------



## csteenbe

@bestT looking good, luckely you put Campa on the KING3....have fun!


----------



## csteenbe

MERAKMAN said:


> I think I was loosing the plot..to the story! I would keep the frame, as it would be hard to get a new 'older model' King frame now, possibly get it resprayed or wait a few years after riding, to change the colour. Thats very good of De Rosa to change it for free. Amazing customer service.
> 
> btw the white King I had seen before on here, was all white and very different to how yours is now.


Maybe you are right, will keep it and will not respray it but buy some Bora One's for it 

The looks will be then like a Pina not as stealth what is was but like a christmas tree :aureola: 

Just wondering how to put 3 race bike's in the garage and what the family thinks about it :blush2:


----------



## bestT

*yes...*

I still have the Super Record 11 group sitting in the boxes, waiting for the KING 3. I have collected all the pieces for the build, except for new bottle cages and a computer. At least having the KING, in such a beautiful restoration, makes the KING 3 wait more tolerable.


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> Maybe you are right, will keep it and will not respray it but buy some Bora One's for it
> 
> The looks will be then like a Pina not as stealth what is was but like a christmas tree :aureola:
> 
> Just wondering how to put 3 race bike's in the garage and what the family thinks about it :blush2:


Pina? Like a Pinarello you mean? 

Just find some hiding places in the garage, thats what I do! 

Do you think the fork is different to the one you had originally with your previous King?


----------



## MERAKMAN

bestT said:


> The cycle is complete. My KING is repaired and better than new. I will take it on it's first ride of it's rebirth in the morning, I'm very excited!
> Here are some pictures...


It is tooo nice to ride!!  

Who built the bike up, did you do it yourself?


----------



## bestT

*it is too nice...*

but all bikes are made for riding, no?
i took it to a friend with a "garage shop" ( he does cycling coaching and custom builds), and he helped me with the bottom bracket, which was sticky... then we kept talking and working, and the next thing you know - it's a bike! I did stop at a shop on the way home and bought the white bar tape, never had it before, but this bike seemed to really ask for it...


----------



## MERAKMAN

bestT said:


> but all bikes are made for riding, no?
> i took it to a friend with a "garage shop" ( he does cycling coaching and custom builds), and he helped me with the bottom bracket, which was sticky... then we kept talking and working, and the next thing you know - it's a bike! I did stop at a shop on the way home and bought the white bar tape, never had it before, but this bike seemed to really ask for it...


Hi I was just jokin' but you know what I mean? Its looking too nice to ride! 

White bar tape is De Rosa's choice for their bikes too.


----------



## csteenbe

MERAKMAN said:


> Pina? Like a Pinarello you mean?
> 
> Just find some hiding places in the garage, thats what I do!
> 
> Do you think the fork is different to the one you had originally with your previous King?


Yes like a Pinarello. Cleaning the garage already, damn weather overhere can't ride outside  

The fork is also new.


----------



## csteenbe

bestT said:


> I still have the Super Record 11 group sitting in the boxes, waiting for the KING 3. I have collected all the pieces for the build, except for new bottle cages and a computer. At least having the KING, in such a beautiful restoration, makes the KING 3 wait more tolerable.


You will be surprised how it changes gears much better as 10speed, the ergopowers looks are less also depending which handlebar you choose but they are comfortable and more save when you are driving on bad roads.

I hope you receive it soon your KING3, I was looking before I bought my Parlee for the silver KING3 very nice bike.


----------



## MERAKMAN

csteenbe said:


> Cleaning the garage already, damn weather overhere can't ride outside


Its amazing how many hiding holes you can find!


----------

